

Show HN: My first website, an episode list for over 3000 shows - goldenkey
http://episodelist.org

======
earless1
Congrats on putting something together, hope you had fun doing it. What are
your next steps for this project? Mine would be to polish the frontend design.
I'm not sure of your comfort level with frontend design, but as a programmer
with no design skills I usually look to
[https://dribbble.com/](https://dribbble.com/) for inspiration or use Twitter
Bootstrap. good luck

------
vigneshv_psg
Looks pretty good. I've been using
[http://www.airdates.tv/](http://www.airdates.tv/) for this stuff. One
suggestion would be to add more service providers like Google Play Movies and
Vudu.

------
mapleoin
I use wikipedia for this: List_of_Your_Favourite_Show_episodes always works:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mad_men_episodes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mad_men_episodes)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_South_Park_episodes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_South_Park_episodes)

and there are usually links to individual episodes pages.

------
blinker21
Check the Amazon TOS if you're doing this for the $$'s.

You have ThePirateBay links next to the Amazon links which they may frown upon
for no good reason.

------
alexhawdon
Very nice. Do you have a NetFlix API key or have you used some other source of
info for them?

------
renang
On the home page, where it lists all recent aired episodes, would be nice to
show the "Available On" related to that episode only. Many series aren't up-
to-date on those services, which is sad.

------
SimeVidas
Individual episodes have links to Pirate Bay

------
imwhimsical
Nice!

Two questions:

1\. What stack are you working on?

2\. How does the "instant" search thing work?

